# What do I need to start steelheadin?



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been fishing for walleye, bass, perch, and pike for a long time, but have never had a chance to head north for steelies and trout. If anyone can point in the right direction as far as what set up would be good for all around stream fishing and what kind of tackle I would need, I would really appreciate it. Looking for a new challenge. Would a med/light 7' spinning set up work?


----------



## jrundell30 (Jan 7, 2011)

Read the thread tips for catching steelhead that will fill you in pretty good......


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

matt76cmich said:


> I have been fishing for walleye, bass, perch, and pike for a long time, but have never had a chance to head north for steelies and trout. If anyone can point in the right direction as far as what set up would be good for all around stream fishing and what kind of tackle I would need, I would really appreciate it. Looking for a new challenge. Would a med/light 7' spinning set up work?


Sure a 7ft spinning outfit would work. Not preferred, but you could make it work. If you stay with the steelies you'll get a longer rod. Steelhead are very line shy, the smaller line the better. But to use that small line you half to have a longer/more limber rod.
I watched a gentleman years ago at the singing bridge, he had a 12ft noodle rod.....4lb test, (I asked him) it took him about 15 minutes to beach that fish. He caught him right at the mouth. He was no rookie for sure !
I've remembered that show for many years. My Go to rod is a St Croix
10 footer. So get into it, you'll get hooked like the rest of us..........


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

jrundell30 said:


> Read the thread tips for catching steelhead that will fill you in pretty good......


Yeah on the other forums there is a lot of good info. especially the southwest rivers and centerpin forums.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

There is A boat load of info right here in the trout streams forums , I mean tons , do a search in the search bar , and read through em all . Its all here for most part , what rods , line , bait to use , how to set up a bobber rig etc.. but as far as your rod , I would also suggests a longer one too , dont be afraid to start off with a cheaper brand too..I have a 200$ rod and a 24.99 rod, both noodle's , the fish dont care which one you use either


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

Longer rod and some good leader will help plus alot of patience. Also stop and talk to Jeff at Frank's ( AKA Baybound) taught him all I know and now he's schooling me. 
________________________________
There's No Head Like..._STEELHEAD!!! _


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you are using spinners, spawn, crawlers or other live bait the 7 foot rod will work fine. Other presentations you might need a longer more sensative rod. I go with a smaller lighter weight reel too as you will hardly if ever have one go more than 50 yards away from you. I prefer to stick with 8 pound test line as they roll alot and that process will break off lighter line.


----------

